# As good as they always are , a Ronnie sketch



## Jillaroo (Dec 28, 2013)

_This is very funny for the Ronnie fans out there_

http://biertijd.com/mediaplayer/?itemid=24882


----------



## Diwundrin (Dec 28, 2013)

Yep, he's still got it.:lofl:


----------



## Casper (Dec 28, 2013)

_*Very funny Jilly, love it and am passing it on.....

:lofl::lofl:*_


----------

